# International Friendlies 09-10 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 9, 2011)

09 Feb 11:45 Malaysia v Hong Kong  1.50 4.00 5.50 +20   
09 Feb 12:00 Georgia v Armenia  2.37 3.25 3.00 +18   
09 Feb 13:00 Gabon v Congo DR  2.25 3.20 3.30 +20   
09 Feb 13:00 Moldova v Andorra  1.22 6.00 12.00 +69   
09 Feb 13:00 San Marino v Liechtenstein  6.50 4.00 1.50 +12   
09 Feb 14:00 Greece v Canada  1.44 4.20 7.50 +39   
09 Feb 14:00 Kazakhstan v Belarus  8.50 4.33 1.40 +20   
09 Feb 15:00 Iran v Russia  5.00 3.60 1.70 +26   
09 Feb 15:00 Latvia v Bolivia  2.70 3.20 2.60 +20   
09 Feb 15:30 FYR Macedonia v Cameroon  3.00 3.20 2.37 +20   
09 Feb 15:45 Croatia v Czech Republic  1.90 3.40 4.00 +26  
09 Feb 16:00 Azerbaijan v Hungary  5.50 3.75 1.61 +26   
09 Feb 17:00 Israel v Serbia  2.60 3.20 2.70 +26  
09 Feb 17:00 Nigeria v Sierra Leone  1.33 4.00 8.50 +12   
09 Feb 17:00 Turkey v South Korea  1.75 3.60 4.60 +26  
09 Feb 17:30 Cyprus v Romania  3.40 3.25 2.00 +11   
09 Feb 17:30 South Africa v Kenya  1.25 5.50 12.00 +12   
09 Feb 17:30 Sweden v Ukraine  2.37 3.10 2.75 +11  
09 Feb 18:00 Albania v Slovenia  3.20 3.25 2.25 +26   
09 Feb 18:00 Bulgaria v Estonia  1.72 3.50 5.00 +20  
09 Feb 18:15 Denmark v England  3.20 3.25 2.25 +92  
09 Feb 18:15 Luxembourg v Slovakia  15.00 6.00 1.20 +26   
09 Feb 18:30 Belgium v Finland  1.61 3.75 5.50 +26  
09 Feb 18:30 Holland v Austria  1.33 4.60 10.00 +64  
09 Feb 18:30 Malta v Switzerland  10.00 5.25 1.28 +26   
09 Feb 18:30 Poland v Norway  2.87 3.30 2.40 +26  
09 Feb 18:45 Germany v Italy  1.75 3.50 4.75 +64  
09 Feb 18:45 Northern Ireland v Scotland  3.30 3.25 2.20 +78  
09 Feb 19:00 Argentina v Portugal  2.30 3.20 3.10 +26  
09 Feb 19:00 France v Brazil  3.00 3.20 2.37 +64   
09 Feb 19:00 Morocco v Niger  1.50 3.60 6.00 +12   
09 Feb 19:30 Spain v Colombia  1.18 6.50 15.00 +64  
09 Feb 23:30 Venezuela v Costa Rica  1.83 3.50 4.33 +20   
10 Feb 00:00 Honduras v Ecuador  2.30 3.20 3.10 +20   
10 Feb 00:00 Mexico v Bosnia-Herzegovina  1.60 3.80 5.75


----------

